# Tinsel and Tandem



## COB (Dec 24, 2015)

I went out today (Christmas Eve) and bought myself a present, an old Arnold Schwinn tandem. Now, I know nothing about old Schwinn tandems, but I think that this thing is just too cool. It is in really good condition and appears to be all original, right down to the tires. I have never seen one like it and I just could not pass it up. That being said, I was hoping that some of you folks that are more knowledgeable on these things than I, could tell me something about it and possibly give me an idea of what year it might be. The serial number 391 is stamped on the bottom of the rear bottom bracket with possibly some type of symbol stamped in front of it, or possibly a partially struck "T". I tried to photograph the serial number but it did not turn out very clear. Here are some photos of the bike, fresh from the garage, cobwebs, dirt and all. (I added the red bow to my "present"). Any information provided will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kccomet (Dec 24, 2015)

great present, its a beauty


----------



## sleepy (Dec 24, 2015)

Beautiful Tandem, love that color.

Nice present, Merry Christmas!


----------



## vincev (Dec 24, 2015)

Nice bike,nice color.Are those Dunlop seats?


----------



## COB (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks! Not sure on the seats. Both are stamped "Schwinn Superior" on the tops.


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 25, 2015)

Great bike! I love the chain guard!


----------



## Dale Alan (Dec 25, 2015)

Congrats,that bike has style.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Dec 25, 2015)

This is a beauty... 1955 is the first year I find this Tandem in the catalog. 1955 is the only year I see the 'Schwinn" on the chain guard. 1956 & 1957 catalog photos are not clear... 

The model was T5. Later tandems like this were Model T15 and clearly chain guards are labeled 'Town and Country'.

Looks possible that you have a first year of this model; 90 pounds of bike; In the early 1960s this bike was ~$175.00 compared to the Twinn offered by Schwinn @ ~$99.00.


----------



## COB (Dec 25, 2015)

Thank you for the information! After loading, unloading and taking the bike up a flight of stairs by myself, I am inclined to say that 90 pounds is accurate... I am into the Tylenol today...


----------



## greenephantom (Dec 27, 2015)

Holy friggin' frig that's a great score. Condition is surreal. Those pedals, man, practically untouched. They must have ridden it twice and hung it up for 60+ years.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 27, 2015)

juanitasmith13 said:


> This is a beauty... 1955 is the first year I find this Tandem in the catalog. 1955 is the only year I see the 'Schwinn" on the chain guard. 1956 & 1957 catalog photos are not clear...
> 
> The model was T5. Later tandems like this were Model T15 and clearly chain guards are labeled 'Town and Country'.
> 
> Looks possible that you have a first year of this model; 90 pounds of bike; In the early 1960s this bike was ~$175.00 compared to the Twinn offered by Schwinn @ ~$99.00.





But wait, there's more! 

Schwinn was building these right after the war. Here's the 1946 issue. 

Can't say the color is the same but the guard has the same _Schwinn_ decal. The earliest I've noted the Opal Green was on the 1954 model Jaguars.  

Beautiful specimen COB.


----------



## COB (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## COB (Apr 15, 2017)

Post deleted


----------



## kentercanyon (Mar 27, 2021)

Confusion abounds on the dating of the "Lady back" tandems from Schwinn.  Rumor has it that all the frames were built in as short of a time as two years and then from 1945-46 to 1962 they just outfitted them differently and sent them to the dealers.  Later ones seem to have T00xxx serials tho so yours is likely an early FRAME to be sure.  But it's possible they snagged whatever from the warehouse when it came time to build them up.  You sure got a beauty.  Do you still have it?  How was it riding DOWN the stairs, lol? Easier than carrying it up?


----------

